# NGD - Not everything is black and white! (My 3rd and 4th Carvin DC800)



## cataclysm_child (Nov 8, 2012)

But these are!






I got hit by the worst GAS I've ever experienced this year.
It started this summer. A friend of mine got the DC800, so I went there and checked it out. Within about 30 seconds I was sold, moments later I was already putting in my order... at his place. Couldn't even wait until I got home, haha.

So in July I got this spaltastic beauty

It didn't take long until I just had to get another one. As the spalted one was quite expensive (for a Carvin). I thought I'd just go with something simple. A guitar I could just leave at the rehearsal place basically.

So I pretty much just chose standard specs, black on black, nothing fancy. Man I got blown away when I got THIS.
So simplistic and classy. I absolutely loved it! So much I actually ordered another one just like it a couple of days later! I couldn't just leave a guitar like that at the rehearsal place. Had to have one at home too 

The funny thing is that before I ordered it I told the Carvin guy that he wouldn't be hearing from me in a while. And when I ordered it I told him, ok, NOW you won't be hearing from me in a while. The day after I ordered another one in white. Thought they would compliment each other nicely. Man I was right! 

I didn't take as many pictures as I use to with this one.











I have to say the white color is really incredible. It's so white it almost glows in the dark, haha. Just amazing! I can't make up my mind which one I like better. The black or the white.

A little detail I really like about them though, is the natural body binding. Originally I wanted the binding to be black and white, but Carvin didn't offer this, so I chose top woods that would look the closest. Maple for the "white" binding, which looks more beige really. And walnut for the "black" binding, which is dark brown with a touch of red it looks like.

I was really concerned about this when I ordered, but I have to say I think it looks even better than having an actual black and white binding. Looks more solid and less cheap in a way.

Other than that it's not much to say. Plays like any other DC800... with med-jumbo frets at least  Sounds perfect to my ears. Just what I'm after.
I really dig the A80 pickups!

But hey, I may be biased:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2012)

Damn... Four DC800s? Want...

Question... How much did that table run you?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 8, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Damn... Four DC800s? Want...



The fucked up thing is that I want more (-_- )


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2012)

What's so fucked up about it? When I find something I like I end up feeling the same way. Then when something else comes along I have bargaining chips to get *that*.


----------



## Vicious7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Badass man!!!

Get another one...


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 8, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> What's so fucked up about it? When I find something I like I end up feeling the same way. Then when something else comes along I have bargaining chips to get *that*.



But I got 4! I want it to stoooop!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2012)

Seriously, though... Where'd you get that coffee table... Shit's slick.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 8, 2012)

Where did you get that table?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 8, 2012)

You sir have too much gear money


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 8, 2012)

Dat table.

Nice guitars too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2012)

ROAR said:


> Where did you get that table?



I'm not the only one that wants to know


----------



## XEN (Nov 8, 2012)

Dude, those are all kinds of sexy!


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 8, 2012)

Those are sexy man. I am now offically GASing for a matte black Carvin.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 8, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Seriously, though... Where'd you get that coffee table... Shit's slick.





ROAR said:


> Where did you get that table?



Living


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 8, 2012)

The hilarious thing is that there is NO DIFFERENCE between them basically, except top wood (which probably makes a minimal difference to the tone) and finish. That's what i call a SERIOUSLY INFECTIOUS type of GAS! Seriously, you just bought 4 og the SAME GUITAR with different finishes!

I would put different pickups on two of them at the very least. Different flavors and all that.

I probably would get 4 of those if i had that kind of cash too though, if i have to be honest...


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 8, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> The hilarious thing is that there is NO DIFFERENCE between them basically, except top wood (which probably makes a minimal difference to the tone) and finish. That's what i call a SERIOUSLY INFECTIOUS type of GAS! Seriously, you just bought 4 og the SAME GUITAR with different finishes!
> 
> I would put different pickups on two of them at the very least. Different flavors and all that.
> 
> I probably would get 4 of those if i had that kind of cash too though, if i have to be honest...



Don't change a winning team. Don't fix it if it ain't broke etc...
I play metal, who cares about flavors


----------



## FireInside (Nov 8, 2012)

That white looks f'n amazing!


----------



## otisct20 (Nov 8, 2012)

WANT


----------



## Philligan (Nov 8, 2012)

Never fear, Americans. You, too, can have a similarly bad ass coffee table.

Yeah, I thought it was awesome and looked it up  Canadians can find one here.

As I said on MG, they all look killer dude  not helping my DC800 GAS at all. Soon enough.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, what a family!


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Nov 8, 2012)

That last picture is just all kinds of win.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Nov 8, 2012)

Fuck. 


Congratz man! Those dc800's are some seriously great guitars.


----------



## m4rK (Nov 8, 2012)

You are completely out of control! I am so jealous!


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Nov 8, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> The fucked up thing is that I want more (-_- )


HNGD
Yep, I hear ya, I'm GASing badly after seeing this, I'm a huge fan of the STEALTH. Can't wait for my next one either although it'll be a few months...
The A80's ARE WICKED I was considering M8s but after more experiments I've realised they are Awesome...

Congrats


----------



## LetsMosey (Nov 8, 2012)

Amazing! Congrats on the new Carvin!  Gorgeous!


----------



## zeaoth (Nov 8, 2012)

This guy is gonna make Carvin run out of supplies to make new guitars. Damn. Also, freaking amazing guitars. I'm GASing like a mofo and I'm ready to take the plunge into Carvin territory.


----------



## stratjacket (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow man, congrats. Those things are beauty's.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 8, 2012)

Jeez man, I really can't tell which of the two I like more 

HNGD! Buy more Carvins and send one my way!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Nov 8, 2012)

WAIT. you have TWO black DC800s? 

WANT. DAT BINDING. (on the white one)


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 8, 2012)

nice table man.


----------



## renzoip (Nov 8, 2012)

White with black body binding, yes!! 

Was it difficult to get them to do that for you? I believe they do not offer that as a stock option.

Anyways, happy NGD!


----------



## potatohead (Nov 9, 2012)

renzoip said:


> White with black body binding, yes!!
> 
> Was it difficult to get them to do that for you? I believe they do not offer that as a stock option.
> 
> Anyways, happy NGD!


 
read the thread

It's a walnut top with the natural binding


----------



## petervindel (Nov 9, 2012)

I've actually never been too impressed by the Carvins I've seen here before, but man you have excellent taste in guitars! 
You just made me want to get one of the white ones!


----------



## Aris_T (Nov 9, 2012)

AwesomeX4!!! How about a family pic now?


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 9, 2012)

whelp, that's not too expensive for such a badass table


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Nov 9, 2012)

You know, If you feel uncomfortable with so many guitars similar around, I would volunteer to "store" them while you recover from your serious illness 

Pretty badass, the Yin/Yang thing between these two is so cool!!


----------



## AeonSolus (Nov 9, 2012)

For those thinking that Michael is a crack dealer...well, the easy answer is yes.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 9, 2012)

mr_ormus777 said:


> HNGD
> Yep, I hear ya, I'm GASing badly after seeing this, I'm a huge fan of the STEALTH. Can't wait for my next one either although it'll be a few months...
> The A80's ARE WICKED I was considering M8s but after more experiments I've realised they are Awesome...
> 
> Congrats



I was also thinking about that if I didn't like the stock. But having played both my TIL8 with the M8 and the DC800 at practice I actually prefered the A80 for what I'm after 



WaffleTheEpic said:


> Jeez man, I really can't tell which of the two I like more
> 
> HNGD! Buy more Carvins and send one my way!



Me neither! 



Seanthesheep said:


> WAIT. you have TWO black DC800s?
> 
> WANT. DAT BINDING. (on the white one)



Yup. And now I want to have two in white too! XD



petervindel said:


> I've actually never been too impressed by the Carvins I've seen here before, but man you have excellent taste in guitars!
> You just made me want to get one of the white ones!



Really? I think there's quite a few impressive ones on here.



Aris_T said:


> AwesomeX4!!! How about a family pic now?



I guess I can arrange that


----------



## Diggi (Nov 9, 2012)

ooooo... I might get slapped for this, but..... has anyone dropped a Kahler into their DC800? I'm tempted to buy one and to see if it's possible. I'm "guessing" I'd have to go the Mayones "route" and drop it *into* the body....


----------



## Corrosion (Nov 9, 2012)

Stop making me want things I have no funds for.... Dammit man! Beautiful guitars, and impeccable tastes on the finish choices...


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 9, 2012)

Diggi said:


> ooooo... I might get slapped for this, but..... has anyone dropped a Kahler into their DC800? I'm tempted to buy one and to see if it's possible. I'm "guessing" I'd have to go the Mayones "route" and drop it *into* the body....



I've heard a lot of good about Kahler bridges, so even if it'd take a little bit of wiggling, I'd try it. :b


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 9, 2012)

Diggi said:


> ooooo... I might get slapped for this, but..... has anyone dropped a Kahler into their DC800? I'm tempted to buy one and to see if it's possible. I'm "guessing" I'd have to go the Mayones "route" and drop it *into* the body....



Isn't a Mayones like three times as expensive as a DC800 though?


----------



## Diggi (Nov 9, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Isn't a Mayones like three times as expensive as a DC800 though?




YES.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Nov 9, 2012)

You are out of your mind. It's like a Carvin commercial! Awesome stuff as always dude!


----------



## LivingTimmy (Nov 9, 2012)

Happy NGD! They look freaking sweet! I've been GASing for a DC800 for a while now, but I don't know exactly what I want yet. This thread isn't helping  . They all look soooo awesome!!


----------



## beware6505 (Nov 10, 2012)

what radius on the neck did you pick? 14'' or 20''?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 10, 2012)

beware6505 said:


> what radius on the neck did you pick? 14'' or 20''?



20"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 10, 2012)

Hebo, isn't carvin stuff ungodly expensive in europe?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 10, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Hebo, isn't carvin stuff ungodly expensive in europe?



Not if ordering directly. It's the same price as in the US + $200 in freight (to Norway) + 25% tax (in Norway -_-)

For the price of two 2228 here, you get three DC800 basically.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 10, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Not if ordering directly. It's the same price as in the US + $200 in freight (to Norway) + 25% tax (in Norway -_-)
> 
> For the price of two 2228 here, you get three DC800 basically.



Oh thats not too bad, for some reason I thought you could only order through dealers at really inflated prices. 

How are these compared to your F8?


----------



## lobotom (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations. This is a damaging thread. Heading to the Carvin store tomorrow to put in my order. It's going to be really close to your black one. Hope that you don't mind


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 10, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Oh thats not too bad, for some reason I thought you could only order through dealers at really inflated prices.
> 
> How are these compared to your F8?



They tried to do this at some point, but looks like they stopped doing that. Both I and everyone I knows didn't order a single Carvin in that period and I'm sure we were not the only ones, so I guess that got something to do with it 

The F8 is such a weird instrument (not in a bad way) with the extreme fan and smaller string spacing and stuff, it's difficult to compare it to anything really.

Both have their pros and cons.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 10, 2012)

lobotom said:


> Congratulations. This is a damaging thread. Heading to the Carvin store tomorrow to put in my order. It's going to be really close to your black one. Hope that you don't mind



I CLAIM THE RIGHT TO TEH STEALTH GEETAR! FUCK OFF!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 10, 2012)

<--------


----------



## petervindel (Nov 10, 2012)

Does Carvin offer anything other than a 27" on the DC800? 
I tried searching their web site, but it´s so messy  
I am seriously considering getting one of these after seeing your white with walnut binding, but would preferably want a 30" or at least a 28"... 

Also; anyone know if their basses are any good? I am trying to find a decent 5 string that can handle F# tuning, but the ones I have checked out so far are too expensive...


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 10, 2012)

petervindel said:


> Does Carvin offer anything other than a 27" on the DC800?
> I tried searching their web site, but it´s so messy
> I am seriously considering getting one of these after seeing your white with walnut binding, but would preferably want a 30" or at least a 28"...
> 
> Also; anyone know if their basses are any good? I am trying to find a decent 5 string that can handle F# tuning, but the ones I have checked out so far are too expensive...



Only 27".
Have you played on a 30" though? I have an 8-string with 30" and it's pretty massive. I definitely like the 27" scale better, it's longer, but not enough to make an significant difference in playability.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2012)

Carvin only offers 27''


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Nov 10, 2012)

The black & the white look extraordinary next to each other!


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Nov 11, 2012)

Should have got a maple board on that white one to contrast completely.... 


They look fantastic, what a brilliant collection.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 11, 2012)

Tom 1.0 said:


> Should have got a maple board on that white one to contrast completely....
> 
> 
> They look fantastic, what a brilliant collection.



I thought about that, but I don't think the yellowish maple fretboard goes too well with the whitywhite color.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 11, 2012)

White and ebony is always the best choice, in my opinion. Maple goes best with dark reds, any color blue, and some purples.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 11, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> White and ebony is always the best choice, in my opinion. Maple goes best with dark reds, any color blue, and some purples.



Maple goes well with.... maple


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 11, 2012)

4??? jesus lol But nonetheless, very nice NGD and Carvin collection


----------



## gulli05 (Nov 15, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> They tried to do this at some point, but looks like they stopped doing that. Both I and everyone I knows didn't order a single Carvin in that period and I'm sure we were not the only ones, so I guess that got something to do with it
> 
> The F8 is such a weird instrument (not in a bad way) with the extreme fan and smaller string spacing and stuff, it's difficult to compare it to anything really.
> 
> Both have their pros and cons.


 
Wait, are you telling me I can order an Carvin without going through a dealer now a days even if I am in Europe? 

Happy double NGD, those look sweet. 

The only reason I haven't picked up a Carvin is due to how they make (made?) it impossible for people in outside of US to get one without kicking the price up by a whole extra guitar. How much did these two cost you by the way?


----------



## Nag (Nov 15, 2012)

some people have tons of money that they spend on piles of crap. others have just as much money and buy good guitars with it. me likey. that's a nice family there.

HNGD !


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 15, 2012)

gulli05 said:


> Wait, are you telling me I can order an Carvin without going through a dealer now a days even if I am in Europe?
> 
> Happy double NGD, those look sweet.
> 
> The only reason I haven't picked up a Carvin is due to how they make (made?) it impossible for people in outside of US to get one without kicking the price up by a whole extra guitar. How much did these two cost you by the way?



As far as I know, yes.



Nagash said:


> some people have tons of money that they spend on piles of crap. others have just as much money and buy good guitars with it. me likey. that's a nice family there.
> 
> HNGD !



And some don't just have the money, but buys guitars anyway. Like me


----------



## facepalm66 (Nov 15, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> I probably would get 4 of those if i had that kind of cash too though


 
i'd get the m8m, don't think that there is a better 8 stringer out there, atleast for now 

But your black child is the best looking, to be honest


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 15, 2012)

facepalm66 said:


> i'd get the m8m, don't think that there is a better 8 stringer out there, atleast for now
> 
> But your black child is the best looking, to be honest



Personally I like the DC800 better in every aspect. But that's all a matter of preference.


----------



## gulli05 (Nov 15, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> As far as I know, yes.


 
I contacted Carvin about this and it seems they are more than happy to sell guitars to Europe without it going through a dealer, which is wonderful news in my opinion.

By the way, how did you get the option to get solid same colour as the front on the back and sides? I don't recall seeing those options (or I might be overlooking them). How much did these guitars cost and how long was the wait for these?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 15, 2012)

gulli05 said:


> I contacted Carvin about this and it seems they are more than happy to sell guitars to Europe without it going through a dealer, which is wonderful news in my opinion.
> 
> By the way, how did you get the option to get solid same colour as the front on the back and sides? I don't recall seeing those options (or I might be overlooking them). How much did these guitars cost?



There's an option there. You can always to tell them what you want in the email and they'll make sure it correct.

Around $1200 each + freight and tax.


----------



## facepalm66 (Nov 15, 2012)

sellin directly in EU? Kudos on them, gonna buy one then


----------



## gulli05 (Nov 15, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> There's an option there. You can always to tell them what you want in the email and they'll make sure it correct.
> 
> Around $1200 each + freight and tax.


 
I definantly got to look into these, as I hear they are quality instruments and for that price it's great to be able to get something like that.

Once again, congratz on the new guitars they look stellar.




facepalm66 said:


> sellin directly in EU? Kudos on them, gonna buy one then


 
They at least told me it was no problem to send me their guitar builds to Iceland if I would order one.  I would recommend you contact them and ask about your region/area.


----------



## aawshred (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeez man, absolutely killer NGD! Congrats! 

Where can I see that inssaaanee blue/red burst 7 string?!?! I must see it!!


----------



## Nag (Nov 16, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> And some don't just have the money, but buys guitars anyway. Like me




your future : live in a cardboard box, BUT have a ton of guitars hahahaha


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 16, 2012)

aawshred said:


> Jeez man, absolutely killer NGD! Congrats!
> 
> Where can I see that inssaaanee blue/red burst 7 string?!?! I must see it!!



Right here:


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats Mike! That's a haul!


----------



## Cancer (Nov 16, 2012)

Diggi said:


> ooooo... I might get slapped for this, but..... has anyone dropped a Kahler into their DC800? I'm tempted to buy one and to see if it's possible. I'm "guessing" I'd have to go the Mayones "route" and drop it *into* the body....




Once upon a time Carvin used to install Kahlers, I hoping they will go back to that at some point.

By the way, checked out your band Sphere. Pretty sick stuff, me likey.


----------



## aawshred (Nov 17, 2012)

cataclysm_child said:


> Right here:



dear god... that's one of the coolest guitars i've ever witnessed. lemme know if theres somewhere i can see more pictures


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 18, 2012)

aawshred said:


> dear god... that's one of the coolest guitars i've ever witnessed. lemme know if theres somewhere i can see more pictures



Carvin Quilted DC727


----------

